# So freaking excited.....



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I know it's not a huge deal to most, but I'm so freaking excited. In Killian's ScHH training, he is finally on the SLEEVE!!!!!! 

:happyboogie::happyboogie: :groovy: :groovy: :dancingtree::dancingtree:

I am SO EXCITED! Great news too, he hits HARD and with a full deep bite. He didn't once not hit dead center with a full bite. I was SO PROUD!!!!! He is a natural!!!!! I've been waiting for this day, since we started a few months back!!!

GO KILLIAN!!!!!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

GO KILLIAN!!

You must be SO proud. :happyboogie:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:happyboogie: Yeah Killian!!! Sounds like a natural! Ice-Cream and steak for him tonight!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I am, when he hit that sleeve, and didn't deter that bite, I was THRILLED. I couldn't stop smiling!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Woohoo! 

It is so exciting. Some people just don't understand.. lol. When Stark got his first bite on the sleeve I almost cried... Hahaha.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> It is so exciting. Some people just don't understand.. lol. When Stark got his first bite on the sleeve I almost cried... Hahaha.


I know what you mean, I was so proud, I could barely read the helpers cues right!! I am THRILLED!!!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and Killian! :happyboogie:I know when Odin got his first sleeve bite I was beyond excited.. heck, I still get excited even now.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I taught him that... Thank you very much... *Applause*

Way to go Killian!! Titon is right behind you in bitework. Not yet on the sleeve but soon.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Giant Congrats!!! I can totally relate! I was so freakn proud of Minka when she moved up to the full sleeve. Especially watching her carry it because I swear it's almost as big as her! She's only 57lbs and 22 inches tall so it's a real balancing act for her to carry.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats to Killian!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

JanaeUlva said:


> Big Giant Congrats!!! I can totally relate! I was so freakn proud of Minka when she moved up to the full sleeve. Especially watching her carry it because I swear it's almost as big as her! She's only 57lbs and 22 inches tall so it's a real balancing act for her to carry.


Killian shakes his head and "roughs up" the sleeve and it hits the floor. It cracks me up!! He doesn't seem to like to carry it very long though.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats Killian!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Woo Hoo, way to go Killian!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Way to go!


----------

